
‘They bus people around’: Hidden camera video suggests rampant voter fraud in US - denzell
http://www.news.com.au/finance/economy/world-economy/they-bus-people-around-hidden-camera-video-suggests-rampant-voter-fraud-in-the-us/news-story/43f961f945efb1922dd95a985bfb0650
======
kozak
What is the mechanism that prevents voters from voting more than once in the
US?

